# scary fairy tale game?



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I want to do Fairy tales gone wrong next year. I am planning on haveing scenes set up and you have to guess what fairy tale it is from, but I also want to come up with a game that the group can play, (about 75 guests) or a game that could be watched on 'stage' and you go into a drawing to play.

Any Ideas????


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I think this idea is awesome!!!!

I searched the Internet a little and could only find kid's games. The only decent one I found was pin the fire on the dragon. I'll look some more, but mainly wanted to tell you how great this idea is!


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Are you looking for fairy tales like:

Sleeping Beauty O.D. on sleeping pills, Cinderella's foot cut to pieces when the glass slipper breaks, Rapunzel splattered on the ground from being yanked out of the tower by her hair, etc....

Or what about Mother Goose rhymes like:

21 black birds cooked to death in a pie, Hickery Dickey Dock the mouse struck by a clock, Little Miss Muffet eaten by the spider, etc....

Or what about children stories like:

Three little pigs crushed under a pile of bricks as the house collapsed from the wind, Goldie Locks mauled by the three bears, etc.....


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

The Pod said:


> Are you looking for fairy tales like:
> 
> Sleeping Beauty O.D. on sleeping pills, Cinderella's foot cut to pieces when the glass slipper breaks, Rapunzel splattered on the ground from being yanked out of the tower by her hair, etc....
> 
> ...


*Holy @#$% you are quite the creative one arent you? These are awesome ideas*


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Holy @#$% you are quite the creative one arent you? These are awesome ideas*


Thank you, I'll let the guards to my padded cell know you said that.


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

This sounds like an excellent concept I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

This is a FANTASTIC idea!!!

What about:

Bobbing for "poisonous" apples. The apples could be injected with vodka or something like that. ( I am assuming you can do that to apples like people do with watermelons)

When I think of fairy tales I also think of castles and such. What about jousting? Maybe set up some sort of platform or inflattable and have guest joust and knock each other off. Not very scary but could be funny.

Also, depending on how much outdoor room you have, maybe some kind of haunted fairy tale forest. They could be "lost" like Hansel and Gretel and go for a walk through the woods finding different fairy tale scenes. Not really a game but anyway....


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I Knew this group would come up with some Great Ideas!!

ThePod - Love It!! That is exactly what I am looking for to set up scenes!

firedancer41 we have a couple of acres to work with and we do have a 'Haunted' trail that is about 300 yards, I plan to place a lot of the scenes there and some in the house, I Love the Hansel & Gretel idea!
Bobbing for poisonus apples sounds good except I am in Wisconsin and it is Cold! I am sure I (or someone here) could come up with a different idea for the Apples!

Mrsmyers666 I have not done a 'Pin the Blank on the Blank' is a long time, that is a good idea for all ages!!


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

You could do the bobbing for "poisonous apples" hanging from strings.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

firedancer41, Thanks, I thought about that game other years, but had forgotten about it. That would be perfect and could be done on 'Stage' for all to enjoy!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

This sounds very interesting! I hope you post pics when everything is finished!


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

Halloween Horror Nights 2008 had a creepy fairly tale section. Look for some pics of flickr or something.

Have a girl dressed up like Little Red Riding Hood with a basket containing a severed wolf's head. Perhaps a nice splattering of blood on her dress.

Something with 3 Little Pigs... Check out the pig mask that I have on my blog Hallowtheme


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh...as far as games goes....
Just have a trunk full of masks, costumes, and props. Groups of people draw a paper with a fairy tale, then they have like 5 minutes to rumage through the trunk for ideas and perform for the rest of the guests.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow there are so many ideas that come into mind. You could have Cinderella boiling her step mother and step sisters in the culdron.

The Seven Dwarfs could be seriel killers!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

O.K I am bumping this because it is easier than asking for input again!!

Best part is as I re-read this thread I got to go AGAIN - That is a Great Idea!!!!! I am Sooooo using that!

Now that the 4th is over it is time to Really get down to business!

I like the Pin the "___" On the "_____" would be a Great Idea, any other idea besides the Dragon & Fire for pinning?? , and still Like the (posionous) Apple that is hanging - Eating Contest.

Any one else have a 'Fairy Tail' Game idea????


p.s. going to start a seperate thread for Fairy Tail theme 'sets' for on the trail and in the house.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

The Pod said:


> Are you looking for fairy tales like:
> 
> Sleeping Beauty O.D. on sleeping pills, Cinderella's foot cut to pieces when the glass slipper breaks, Rapunzel splattered on the ground from being yanked out of the tower by her hair, etc....
> 
> ...


You have me seriously worried now hahaha Wow pod never knew you had it in ya haha


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Since you have a stage, I'd have them create their own fairy tale using the characters they are dressed as as the characters in the fairy tale skit. We did something similiar last year and it was the best activity/game we ever had.

It started as an idol elimination thing and the ones who made it to the final round were split into two teams to 'perform' and the audience decided who won. This is the video of the final performance. Its in dutch, but I think the enthousiam comes over even in a different language


----------

